# SHOW YOUR FAVORITE HUTCH!!!



## ACLbottles

Hey everyone, I don't know how much success this thread will have, but I'd love to see some hutches! Here's mine: R. B. Chapman/ Orange/ Stoneham, Mass/ Registered. This bottle is unique because it is the only known hutch that has the flavor "orange" embossed on the bottle. Enjoy, and I'll be looking forward to seeing yours![] [attachment=IMG_1453.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1461.JPG]


----------



## botlguy

Here's my favorite because it's from my home town and was used on the logo of the bottle club: Antique Bottle Club of Orange County (California), my Wife and I started in 1965.


----------



## UncleBruce

Silver picked this one off ebay MANY years ago and it came out of Wisconsin.  Don't you love how bottles get around.  Lucky enough to be able to bring it back to Missouri.  To the best of my knowledge it is the only one known so far and possibly the only known item from the brewery.  LION BREWING AND BOTTLING COMPANY, KANSAS CITY MO.  The only other embossing is "L" on the base.  The glass has a nice pink tint too.


----------



## digger dun

Fred Barth, Greenport NY. It's all about the hunt for me, and this one was on my list for a while. Given that I found it in my favorite patch of woods in my home town, and it came up crystal clear from being buried only in leaf litter, and that I had my son strapped to my back at the time of finding it makes it my favorite hutch in my collection.


----------



## bottlekid76

Super rare one Bruce!


----------



## sparrow75

Mine is this Jackson KY hutch. Found it at a local junk shop, and turned out to be a new listing on hutchbook.  I also live fairly close to Jackson. 
[attachment=2014-06-06 19.48.11.jpg]


----------



## AlleganyDigger

I'm not a "hutch expert" by no means.This one is my favorite because of the three I own, it's the most local. M.J. HAUGHOLEAN N.Y. [attachment=78 96iygkm.JPG]   Cheers,Ron


----------



## sandchip

digger dun said:
			
		

> Fred Barth, Greenport NY. It's all about the hunt for me, and this one was on my list for a while. Given that I found it in my favorite patch of woods in my home town, and it came up crystal clear from being buried only in leaf litter, and that I had my son strapped to my back at the time of finding it makes it my favorite hutch in my collection.



Don't know what your son was thinking, but he sure had his eye on it.  The best kind of find.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie

Mine is the Moxie hutch, but I don't have one or a picture of one to post right now  Some day I'll own one.


----------



## mx961

I have dug both of these hutches a few years ago and are my favorite hutches in my collection. Im using 2 to show the embossed mistakes as you can see the first one is embossed HS Carpenter Washington NJ but you see all the Ns are backwords. The next one is embossed HS Carpentep Washington NJ and as you see all the Ns are still backwords but the last letter in Carpenter is a P instead of a R LOL. I guess they seen there mistake and changed the mold so it read Carpenter but they never fixed the backwords Ns. The one hutch with the correct R has been meleted in a fire that was at the dump


----------



## RICKJJ59W




----------



## RED Matthews

I have never gotten into Hutches very much.  I onmly have two: a local bottle - "/ T.C.COLE " over "/ WATKINS, N.Y. ".   And a :C. H. WOODBURY Co. over "/ BEVERLY. N. Y. " with a punty rod pontil mark.   RED Matthrews


----------



## MichaelFla

I don't own the first one, but it is my goal to some day. Green Cove Springs Mineral Water, Green Cove Springs, FLA. The only hutch from my home town. Of the ones I own, the second is my favorite. The name is misspelled. Supposed to be John Raabe. Also has a little amber streak through it.


----------



## hemihampton

I got many favorite hutches. Guess my new Favorite would be the Gus Wolf from Detroit I recently dug in a Construction dirt pile. It was only slightly exposed. Research say's only made 1 year of 1883. I assume it may be rare? LEON.


----------



## LC

Sorry pic not better .


----------



## antlerman23

there are some killer hutches on this thread! My favorite hutch I iwn is from my hometown:ROCHESTER/ BOTTLING WORKS/ ROCHESTER MINN Its not ultra-rare, but they are kinda tough...


----------



## sandchip

I hate to say it, but this is the only intact Hutch that I've found in 40 years.  I like it though and it's got a lot of whittle for this type bottle.[attachment=sherlock1.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton

I kinda like this hutch, not long ago was unknown & not listed or pictured on hutchbook.com until now. Anybody else have this bottle? LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

AWESOME hutches everyone! Rick, I really wanted to see a colored hutch, thanks for posting.  Anyone else have a favorite hutch they want to post?


----------



## Bottleworm

Here is my favorite local hutch! Don't own one yet but I will get one! Someday.........


----------



## hemihampton

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> AWESOME hutches everyone! Rick, I really wanted to see a colored hutch, thanks for posting. Anyone else have a favorite hutch they want to post?



  Heres some colored Hutches. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Light blue or Cornflower. LEON.


----------



## Bottleworm

This is the most awesome colored hutch Illinois has I think! It was on eBay a few years back and I got outbid and have seen 2 since then!


----------



## hemihampton

Here's a light green or apple green hutch from Michigan. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Another Favorite of mine. Did I kill this thread?


----------



## MichaelFla

I hope not. I have really enjoyed seeing all these great bottles! I just wish Florida had some colored hutches. Those are awesome!


----------



## goodman1966

My only Hutch too. Ark & Tex consolidated ice and coal co Camden Arkansas. Top has a big ole chip out of it. But I like it. Cool hutches every body ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

These are gorgeous, and I especially love the Michigan pieces!


----------



## hemihampton

I really like this one also. Has a slight pinkish purple look to it. SCA. Enjoy. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## hemihampton

Your Welcome. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Another One I like. LEON.


----------



## AlleganyDigger

Well, since I sold the one I earlier posted, my favorite (owned) hutch now is: WM.H.EARLNEWTON N.J. [attachment=fghfghfghdfghdfhgd.GIF]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

That is the exact colour my mom wants to paint her room! I love that color!


----------



## sandchip

Killers!


----------



## hemihampton

Another tough one from small town. Gwinn quart.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Michigan! Oh, you have so many Michigan bottles I love!


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Michigan! Oh, you have so many Michigan bottles I love!



OK, Another one for you then. National Quart. LEON.


----------



## Bottleworm

Hey Hemihampton are you scharno on ebay? Your pictures look a lot like his. I could be wrong but I am just wondering. If you aren't do you know him because your both from Michigan.


----------



## hemihampton

No, I'm not Scharno. All my Pictures I've taken myself of my own bottles I own. I do know Scharno & have bought some bottles from him in the past. LEON.


----------



## Bottleworm

Ok I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton

Figure I'd keep this thread alive. Where's epackage Jim & his New Jersey hutches? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Calumet was Red Jacket, wasn't it?


----------



## ACLbottles

Thanks Leon. I think Jim stopped using this site. I might as well post my favorite Gravitating Stopper too, though it's not considered a hutch. It's from the Toledo Bottling Works in Toledo, Ohio. This company was only in business for one year, 1874. It also has a nice K & G monogram on the back. If anyone else wants to post their favorite Gravitating Stopper bottle, I'd like to see it![attachment=IMG_1561.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1563.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1564.JPG]


----------



## Bottleworm

Wish I had one to post![X(]


----------



## hemihampton

Yeah, I think I remember Jim epackagE getting mad a few weeks ago, bummer as he had lots to contribute to site. Those Toledo bottles are cool. I like them. LEON.


----------



## MichaelFla

I've had two, and sold both of them. They are nice, though!


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Calumet was Red Jacket, wasn't it?



 Some will say it was & some say the town next to Calumet, Larium, was actually Red Jacket at one time. I been to Calumet & it's one of the coolest oldest looking town I ever been to. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I was wondering why Red Jacket changed names in the 1920s to Calumet, and you have a Hutch.


----------



## hemihampton

I think the name change was before the 1920's & I don't think they were still making Hutches in the 20's, they slowly faded away before that. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Officially it changed late '20s, I do believe.


----------



## ACLbottles

MichaelFla said:
			
		

> I've had two, and sold both of them. They are nice, though!


Two Toledo Gravitating Stoppers? What did you sell them for?


----------



## hemihampton

I got a few different Red Jacket Hutches boxed up somewhere. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I was wondering why Red Jacket changed names in the 1920s to Calumet, and you have a Hutch.



From what Wikipedia sez Larium was called Calumet in 1895. So in 1895 you had Calumet to the right of town & Red Jacket to the left of town. LEON http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Jacket,_Michigan


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I read a non-Wiki site that told me Red Jacket was named after the chief of an Indian village for his red jacket, before it changed and eventually finally changed to Calumet--I think the chief's real name-- in honor of him


----------



## iggyworf

Here is my Jos James from Red Jacket Mi.[attachment=jos james hutch.jpg]


----------



## scottr

This  is a San Augustine Texas


----------



## scottr

San Augustine


----------



## scottr

Never mind it want post the pic[attachment=IMG_20140629_222305.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

How many kinds of Hutches are out there?


----------



## Robby Raccoon

IggyWorf, if I were to buy a Red Jacket Hutch, what do you think I should pay in fair condition?


----------



## RCO

I 've never found a hutch yet , even though I've found a lot of bottles around here . I'm sure there is one waiting to be found somewhere . maybe i'll find one swimming at that location that seems to be full of stuff one might be down there deeper in the sand


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Careful! That can be dangerous. Bring a dive-knife with you in case of fishing line. Don't wanna get caught. You don't think you'll panic, you know you'll remain calm. Then you get caught and can't get out.


----------



## ACLbottles

Does anyone else have a favorite hutch or gravitating stopper bottle that they'd like to show?


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> IggyWorf, if I were to buy a Red Jacket Hutch, what do you think I should pay in fair condition?



 I've seen them sell in the $10+ range. LEON.


----------



## peejrey

[blockquote] SHOW YOUR FAVORITE HUTCH!!!  [/blockquote]Well Since you asked..[attachment=IMG_0093.JPG]Diehl & Lord Nashville Tenn.Priceless as I have never really seen more than a few, plus, they are some of the first bottles I ever collected..[attachment=IMG_0095.JPG] Sorry for the poor quality, the shooting tent is in storage at the moment, any who.. That's my post_Preston


----------



## Robby Raccoon

HemiHampton, excellent. Thanks. Peejrey, the images are fine of a unique bottle.


----------



## UncleBruce

TO DATE AN I. S. MILLER HUTCH IS THE ONLY POSSIBLE HUTCHINSON FROM OUR CITY OF MACON, MISSOURI. SMALL TOWN SO DOUBTFUL ANY OTHER BRANDS WILL SHOW UP.  
THE W. F. WILLIAMS WAS A SHOCKER FOR ME AS IT IS A GRAVITATING STOPPER. NEVER DREAMED SUCH A BOTTLE WOULD EXIST FOR MACON.  ONE NEVER KNOWS WHAT KIND OF BOTTLES ARE JUST WAITING TO BE FOUND.[attachment=miller2.jpg]  [attachment=williams2.jpg]LETTERING IS HIGHLIGHTED WITH WHITE AND IS NOT ORIGINAL TO THE BOTTLES


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I was just twice told this is a Hutch. I am so excited! Got it for 11 dollars today at an antique store. I had been looking for a nice Muskegon Bottling Works bottle, but when I saw this I think I began to shake as it, albeit condition isn't best, was perfect. Now, it's superb! Recall, I just said yesterday or day before that I was looking for a Muskegon Hutch? Ironic or what? They never cleaned it. Still had sand in it--my guess was found in or near Lake Michigan as that is the kind of sand on the shore and dunes. Perhaps one of our vanished lumber mills, a wreck even?


----------



## hemihampton

Another Calumet bottle. And Red Jacket.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I saw a Red Jacket one once and the name intrigued me. It still intrigues me. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## scottr

Allot


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Allot?


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Allot?



Maybe he's talking about the Red Jacket price?


----------



## Robby Raccoon

10 dollars up isn't bad. I got my bottle for 11, so... I'd pay that (once I get that fro baby-sitting) to get a Red Jacket bottle. The lady at the desk as well as a customer I know have bottles to sell, I'll come back next week to see others she might have, and the other lady is an antiques dealer/pawn broker who forced her number and name on me as well as potential bottle-digging locations. Kind of odd, but friendly--overly so. Heh heh. She wants I should look for pottery for her, to trade bottles for me.


----------



## UncleBruce

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I was just twice told this is a Hutch. I am so excited!


 Your bottle is considered a HUTCHINSON, but it did not use the HUTCHINSON style stopper.  Yours used the BALTIMORE LOOP SEAL for its closure.  Many companies used this style bottle.  Might have been more sanitary and easier to clean these bottles for reuse when they had the loop seal.  Here is an example of my favorite hutch with the loop seal bottle closure.[attachment=florida05.jpg]LETTERING IS HIGHLIGHTED WITH WHITE AND IS NOT ORIGINAL TO THE BOTTLES


----------



## Robby Raccoon

First of all, it is but it isn't a Hutch? How's that work out?  Secondly, I love the image on that one!


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Question: Why are Hutchinsons so popular a collectible now?


----------



## UncleBruce

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> ... it is but it isn't a Hutch? How's that work out?


 Just my personal opinion is that since the bottle does not use a HUTCHINSON closure to seal the bottle it is not a hutch.  That closure design is the key element.  The bottle body may be in the style of the other, but if there is a Loop Seal lip... in reality it is not a hutch.  That is just my opinion and I will continue to call them hutch style bottles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I'll call it a Baltimore Loop that's half Hutch. [8|] Thank you, though, for further clarification on what it is.


----------



## iggyworf

spirit bear, Red Jacket hutch, I think 10$ to 20$ for the smaller one. The Quart size maybee 20 to 30. Someone on flee bay has one but asking 79$ I think. Not positive if thats too high. He has had it up for awhile. I'll see if I can find it  again. I paid under 10$ for mine.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Awesome. Thank you, Iggyworf.


----------



## iggyworf

found this person who has two different jos james red jacket's. I like them both!http://www.ebay.com/itm/M...mp;hash=item2c8671871c


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Not the one I had originally seen.


----------



## iggyworf

try again


----------



## hemihampton

This guy kept trying to sell this Jos James hutch on ebay over & over again & no bites at $3.00. It finally sold for $5.50 with 4 bids. I figured it would get more. LEON.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jos-James-blob-top-8oz-soda-bottle-from-Michigan-Upper-Penninsula-/201109521778?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=S7TCro6fM1JPycGSmRuXvbJ90Sk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Chipped-- and is that a slight rust stain like mine?-- as well as weaker embossing. Still, I'd pounce on that. Then you see in the similar items a Cobalt blue Detroit Hutch... That's where everyone's eyes would travel. The most unique color wins the crowd.


----------



## iggyworf

Yeah if I didn't have one already, that was a good price.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Exceptionally so. I'm sure if he tried a more local deal--look for someone specifically in Red Jacket even-- he could have gotten more. After all, who doesn't want a local bottle?


----------



## hemihampton

iggyworf said:
			
		

> Yeah if I didn't have one already, that was a good price.



Yeah, thats the exact same thing I said to myself. Same with that Cobalt Detroit hutch.


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Exceptionally so. I'm sure if he tried a more local deal--look for someone specifically in Red Jacket even-- he could have gotten more. After all, who doesn't want a local bottle?



 I've been to Red Jacket &/or Calumet recently. These are easy to find in this town if you know where to look. LEON. P.S. Pic below of downtown Calumet/Red Jacket I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Looks a lot like Grand Haven in there. When you say, ''...if you know where to look," do you mean antique  stores and thrift shops (I also began collection books, especially targeting 1800s school books albeit I only have two so far as I'm very new at it. 1 thrift shop had one from the 1860s targeting grade-school grammar. I asked to see it, but it was falling apart so I had to pass.) Shame the place is so far from me, I'd like to visit it just for the buildings. It might compete with G.H.. Certainly my town's down town (As an attempt to bring Muskegon out of it's economic failure, the '60s to '90s was spent attacking the old to bring in the new--including demolishing older buildings not up to code, and replacing them with modern developments. Recently, they blew-up the Sappi paper mill--I do mean they blew it up. Thankfully, they didn't blow-up the brick building that went with it. But now they put lead, mercury, arsenic, and a whole slew of other toxins back into the air by disturbing contaminated soil, and it's back in the lake, and asbestos is flapping in the wind out of the wrecked, twisted metal structure as it is all hanging at odd angle, laying down, or twisted in pain screaming out to the world to end it. Asbestos, I am told, is why the blew it up. But with houses right across the street, and a lake as their backyard, was that really a good idea?)


----------



## chosi

I think my favorite is my Washington DC "M.T. BRIDWEILL" hutch. It's not colored, but it's got a cool harp on the back.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

That's a great one!


----------



## hemihampton

One of my all time Favorites. Faygo Hutch. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Now that is awesome! One of my favorite brands.


----------



## hemihampton

Mine to, The cans are cool also. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I never liked cans that much--unless they're yellow, orange, blue, or green. It's why I like the only can I ever found and kept. But it still sits up in the shed, so... Heh.


----------



## hemihampton

And what can was that?


----------



## Robby Raccoon

An Olympia Beer can--yellow--with a horseshoe and the saying "It's in the Water" on it. I think it is 1983, but I cannot recall--never photographed it. Stepped on it in the lake one day, let it float till I was heading back in to shore and decided to take it home. I do have one more can, actually. If my letter 'y' would work on this key board, I'd type more. But, it's 1990s and pretty far gone. Nice piece though, to sit up in the shed forgotten. Fresca I think it is.


----------



## hemihampton

I'm very familar with that can, I have a few different ones. LEON. Ditto on the Fresca


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I'm sure it was a common beer before it went out. Sounded like a good one from what I'd read.


----------



## antlerman23

heres my favorite Gravitator. made sometime between 1872 and 1876.WM ROSENKRANZ/ ST PAUL/ MINN


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I love the color!


----------



## hemihampton

I like these 2. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Leon, I think you like 'em all.  No worries! So do we.


----------



## hemihampton

Another Favorite, DC FUNKE from Detroit. Dug this one myself. Sentimental. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I'm more for insulators myself, but I love the color.


----------



## Jason

[attachment=Screenshot_2014-07-17-23-55-19-1.png]

I wish I had this one. It's a 1890s Lone Star beer.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

If they refilled that, they coulda done a better job cleaning it. Although a bit fuzzy on my side, looks like algae has dried onto it. I know what a pain it is to get off  on a damaged bottle (my Muskegon Brewery beer has rough spots with algae still encrusted into it I cannot get off without further damage using the tools I have) but certainly it could have been cleaned up. Please tell me that isn't the original beer in it...  Other than that, I'd love to add it to my collection. It definitely looks like a good piece.


----------



## Jason

It is the original beer inside. They found a bottle dump when they expanded the Riverwalk in San Antonio. It has to be from the 1800s.  The company changed it's name to Lone Star Brewing Co. In 1882. It's now in the UTSA collection.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Wow.


----------



## Jason

[attachment=14057102360730.jpg]

It looks like the construction workers damaged most of the bottles...


----------



## Robby Raccoon

That's an amazing dump.


----------



## Jason

It is. I believe they found two dumps. They dug some amazing local soda bottles too.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

What were they originally set out to do? And how come all the bottles were there?


----------



## hemihampton

Thats a cool pic of dump. What does that bottle say on it? does not look like Lone Star? LEON.  P.S.  Looks like Wm. Esser?


----------



## Jason

The San Antonio Riverwalk originally went through the downtown area only. They have been expanding the river reach to the origin of the river 10 miles north and like 20 miles to the south. They're building more locks to get boats through the old weirs, too. It has walkways, river boat taxis, and tourist river barges. As for the dumps existence, I would have to read more about it. It is marked Wm. Esser. It was the name of the brewery before he sold interest in it to other business partners.


----------



## hemihampton

Esser changed to Alamo Ice & Brewing in 1884. At 31 Cameron Street. Lone star brewing started in 1884-1918 at 120 Jones Ave.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

If you collect Lone Star Items I got some for sale? Let me know. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Lets get back on Subject. Snyder Quart Hutch from Battle Creek Michigan. LEON.


----------



## Jason

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Esser changed to Alamo Ice & Brewing in 1884. At 31 Cameron Street. Lone star brewing started in 1884-1918 at 120 Jones Ave.  LEON.



The information about San Antonio bottlers and brewers online is fragmented and some of it is incorrect. Not to mention none of the sites cite sources for the information. I have some notes that I will have to go through, but I find it strange that William Esser and Otto Kohler gave the tour on opening day of the new Lone Star Brewing Co.


----------



## hemihampton

My Source of Information is the 1995 American Breweries II Book by Dale P. Van Wieren.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Battle Creek! I love that town! Are they lacking a comma after Battle Creek? That's a grammatical inaccuracy if so. I cannot see.


----------



## Jason

Well, what I've read in local newspaper articles from the 1800s contradicts the dates in the book. I just downloaded the archeological paper about the bottle dump, and it states that the brewery was established in 1875 and was purchased in 1884 by Adolphus Busch.  Also that Esser remained as proprietor of the Lone Star Brewing Co. until 1891.


----------



## hemihampton

My book does not go into fine detail, only list brewery names & dates & sometimes address's. It does say Aldophus Busch was president of company.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's what Wikipedia sez? LEON. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lone_Star_Brewing_Company   another link http://www.oldbreweries.com/breweries-by-state/texas/san-antonio-tx-18-breweries/william-esser-brewery-tx-73b/


----------



## hemihampton

Found this? 
*Wm. Esser & Co. 1874-1875 William Esser 1875-1884 *(Flores St. between Hickamn and Krempkall Streets) *Alamo Brewing Co. aka Alamo Brewing Association 1888-1895 Alamo Ice and Brewing Company 1884-1884 *After the Lone Star Brewing Company was formed, William Esser became the proprietor of the Lone Star Bottling Works. In 1895, Anheuser-Busch purchased the Alamo Brewing Association and consolidated it with the Lone Star Brewing Company.
Read more: http://www.texasbreweries.com/sanantonio.htm#ixzz37sLPg5BO 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Follow us: @hiikeeba on Twitter   more.http://www.texasbreweries.com/lonestar.htm


----------



## hemihampton

Some Interesting History here. Click Arrow to right. Even shows that same hutch bottle. LEON/ http://www.mysanantonio.com/life/food/item/Timeline-A-history-of-beer-in-San-Antonio-11728.php


----------



## hemihampton

Funny they call him prop. until 1891 a Historical Curiosity. Why do they use the words Historical Curiousity? Could it be because his headstone sez he died in August 23rd of 1887? LEON.  http://lavonnebradfield.tripod.com/nw.html


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Children? Same person? Major engraving error--least likely--or Historical Information is wrong as there is no history before 1900, and all of it is faked by the government!?


----------



## Jason

Thanks. I definitely need read more about it. There's lot's weird conflicting information that makes it all the more confusing.  I'll have to read all the sources closely, and I'll have to find his obituary or grave too.

I also need to read about the Pearl Brewery more too. I'll get an ILL for the book so I can about read it.


----------



## Jason

I now have a favorite. Sunset Bottling Works from San Antonio,  Texas.

[attachment=14059871510120.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

It's quite cute. I love the name, too.


----------



## Jason

Thanks,  I love it. I picked it up at the Houston bottle show last week. The collectors there had so much awesome stuff. I wish I could've afforded to pick up a few more. Next year...


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Congratulations and good luck! I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## hemihampton

Congrats, Nice score. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Quackenbush Quart from Holland. LEON.


----------



## sparrow75

Here's another of my favorites, local for me.  I have 2 Richmond hutches. [attachment=rps20140726_115953.jpg]


----------



## sparrow75

Nice hutches all.....anyone else collect KY hutches?


----------



## hemihampton

Monroe Michigan Hutch. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

My Monroe bottle: 
Very nice one you have. (Mine is not a Hutch!)


----------



## hemihampton

Another Monroe Bottle/Hutch. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I like it more.


----------



## hemihampton

I got more but boxed up & no pics saved on my computer. Maybe tomorrow I'll pull some from the box's. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Boxed up... *Shakes head* No point in having what you don't have out or use. That's my philosophy.


----------



## hemihampton

This might hold you over till tomorrow. Kalamazoo Tombstone SlugPlate.  LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Kalamazoo!


----------



## hemihampton

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Boxed up... *Shakes head* No point in having what you don't have out or use. That's my philosophy.



 I'm out of wallspace


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Nice advertising. But, if you have no more space, then sell some? Once I'm out of space, that's what I'll have to do.


----------



## hemihampton

Thats what I been doing. LEON.  P.S. Buy some


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Hemi, I'm not sure I can afford the value of what you have. You seem more high-end. I'm just a poor little bear! [8D]


----------



## hemihampton

I'm low end, I got lots of cheap stuff. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I'd ask anything from Michigan, but that's what you do. And, compared to my stuff, you're high-end.


----------



## sandchip

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I'd ask anything from Michigan, but that's what you do. And, compared to my stuff, you're high-end.




Give it time.  You're still a young man.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

SandChip, I also need to save up for college. Then keep finances straight for my future family to provide more than necessary for them. Maybe when I'm retired, eh?


----------



## hemihampton

Reviving dying thread. Heres a Houghton Mineral Water Hutch. Enjoy. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

To help Leon, I'll show my only Hutch. John Graf. It arrived broken, a replacement is on it's way!


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's my newest hutch: Joseph Engelke from Atlantic City, NJ. [attachment=IMG_1886.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I really dig the bent-key design.


----------



## ACLbottles

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I really dig the bent-key design.


The last name is pronounced "angle key".


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Why, that's swell!


----------



## hemihampton

Yeah, Thats a cool looking hutch. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews

I have only two Hutchison type of bottles. I never got into them - but the two I have, I kept because of their bottle mysteries.  The oldest one was hand blown with a hand tooled blob top finish that iw about a half inch wide with a straight neck tooled 1/6th inch below it.  The bottle has a football oval patch plate that has upper and lower curved embossed with "/ T.C.COLE " on the top and a reverse curved embossed "/ WATKINS, N.Y. " on the bottom.  The Cole drug store had been in business for several years. One bottle mystery is, that there are no mold seams. So this means that it was made in a turn mold - but I don't know how the hell that can be because the bottle is embossed.  However the are vertical lines in the glass from the turning, that curve to the left as they approach the shoulder.  Even so one can see the faint mold seams if you look at the reduced intensity of the marks.  The bottom also has a pontil marking on the bottom.  So the whole thing has made great quewtions about how it was made.The other one is also a hand tooled blob top with the normal height to the blob.  It has no mold seams at all that are visible.  In fact the glass is crystal clear with some little bubbles.  The bottom heal radius shows a faint mold seam up about an eighth of an inch.  The embossing is a  in two straight lines, vertical  and spaced with "/ C.H.WOODBURY ? Co. ".  The second line under that has; "/ BEVERLY , MASS. ".  The ? mark in the first name line, is another bottle mystery.  Because in that location there are six faint little circles with three faint lines in them that look like three pie cuts.  I have to conclude that these were made the end of a mold makers punch, that he used to bluff out a mistake of letter cutting.  Just interesting bottles to show and tell about.   RED Matthews


----------



## hemihampton

Post a Pic of the 2 Red. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Another new Favorite Hutch. Dug this one today in a Privy. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

My school uses an anchor as one of it's symbols. Great piece.


----------



## wmccubb

This may be a silly question. What is the piece of metal in some of these hutch bottles I am seeing on here? I have one that has this same metal piece inside of it. Thanks guys


----------



## ACLbottles

wmccubb said:
			
		

> This may be a silly question. What is the piece of metal in some of these hutch bottles I am seeing on here? I have one that has this same metal piece inside of it. Thanks guys


It's the stopper that was used to seal the bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Question pertaining to the stopper: I have three Hutches. Two have a stopper that sits in nicely. One has a stopper that is so tight it won't move and has damaged the mouth. Why?


----------



## ND_IXL

I hope to Dig a Hutch of my own soon  All very cool examples guys!


----------



## wmccubb

Ok, Thank you sir.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's another one of mine. Figured I'd update this thread before it disappeared into permanant obscurity. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Not bad. You know I only have three Hutches. The Supreme is the only non-repeat. When's yours from?


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Looking through Hutchbook's  specialist section, I saw your name, Leon! I also found two other forum members on the specialist section (I'm sure there's a few more, just names that popped into mind upon seeing them there.) Brandon's listed under two states.


----------



## nhpharm

It is a credit to the hobby the work that Ron Fowler has done and made available to everyone...he has put together such a comprehensive and living document that I think has really breathed new life into collecting that genre of bottles.  The amount of time he has put into that is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

It said it took thirty hours alone to review Pa Hutches.


----------



## hemihampton

nhpharm said:
			
		

> It is a credit to the hobby the work that Ron Fowler has done and made available to everyone...he has put together such a comprehensive and living document that I think has really breathed new life into collecting that genre of bottles.  The amount of time he has put into that is absolutely incredible.



 Yeah, I'm glad somebody like Ron has taken the time to Document all these different Hutches. A Great site if you like Hutch Bottles. LEON.http://www.hutchbook.com/default.html


----------



## hemihampton

uhhh, another one. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Ishpeming!


----------



## hemihampton

I got a few from Ishpeming, I think. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

The Quart size version. LEON.


----------



## Plumbata

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Question pertaining to the stopper: I have three Hutches. Two have a stopper that sits in nicely. One has a stopper that is so tight it won't move and has damaged the mouth. Why?



That would be due to the degradation of the metal via environmental/chemical attack and the resulting swelling of the stopper. Think of a rusty bolt, which increases in diameter as well as in weight due to the addition of solid oxygen to the iron.  I suspect that the metal used to form the seat for the gaskets was an informal blend of stuff like lead, tin perhaps, zinc and associated impurities like cadmium and antimony and whatnot, and depending on what was actually thrown together to create this-or-that batch of stoppers, some informal alloys were likely a bit more reactive than others.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Hemi, dejavu I swear I've seen that one before.
Plumbata, thanks for the answer! Lead, Cadmium? I know Cadmium is a neuro-toxin. Isn't Antimony also? As for the metals, though... Who'd have thought? I have a set of antique Lead toy soldiers. Poor kids! I bet the paint used on them also contains lead. Lol.


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's another new one of mine. I'm trying to start a state hutch collection with hutches rated rare on hutchbook, but I've got a long way to go. "Groveton/ Bottling Co/ Groveton, NH" in a nice blue aqua color.[attachment=IMG_2050.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I like it! Great luck!


----------



## goodman1966

Just picked this one up Friday. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## sandchip

The condition of that thing is outstanding.


----------



## goodman1966

It had a little light inside stain, but cleaned up easy. No chips or cracks, not even a flea bite. Even the initials on the stopper are perfect. Even it my pics aren't.  S W H [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## hemihampton

Figured I'd bump this thread before it disappeared. Anybody else got some Hutch pics to post? LEON.


----------



## goodman1966

Here you go Leon, just got this one in a trade recently ! 
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## hemihampton

Dug these 2 recently. Got the clear one on left picture added to Hutchbook.com website. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

I posted this one awhile ago... L. A. Fritz hutch from Victoria, Texas. Rated Rare on hutchbook and the only one from this bottler. The combination of semi-weak embossing and inside staining make this a difficult bottle to photograph...[attachment=IMG_2058.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

The city's named after my girlfriend! She would get a kick out of it.


----------



## hemihampton

Heres another tough Michigan Hutch. Amasa from Amasa. I think it's the only one they made & rated Rare on Hutchbook. LEON.


----------



## sandchip

That's a nice one, Leon.  Here's one I picked up at a mall the other day.  I think they're common as heck, but I was intrigued by the seashells inside. [attachment=palliser2.JPG] [attachment=palliser1.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton

hemihampton said:
			
		

> I got a few from Ishpeming, I think. LEON.



 I'll quote myself. Not sure If I allready posted a pic of this one?


----------



## hemihampton

sandchip said:
			
		

> That's a nice one, Leon.  Here's one I picked up at a mall the other day.  I think they're common as heck, but I was intrigued by the seashells inside. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;663664&where=message&f=palliser2.JPG[/attachImg] [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=1;663664&where=message&f=palliser1.JPG[/attachImg]



 Thats a nice one, got that light pink look to it from to much sun. (SCA)  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> I posted this one awhile ago... L. A. Fritz hutch from Victoria, Texas. Rated Rare on hutchbook and the only one from this bottler. The combination of semi-weak embossing and inside staining make this a difficult bottle to photograph...[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;663465&where=message&f=IMG_2058.JPG[/attachImg]



 Looks like that one could use a tumble. LEON.


----------



## stephengray

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> Here's my newest hutch: Joseph Engelke from Atlantic City, NJ. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;657639&where=message&f=IMG_1886.JPG[/attachImg]


That is a beautiful hutch.  Never seen it before.  Thanks for posting it.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

Leon, I have some hutches, not sure if I can pinpoint one of them as my definitive favorite though.  So. I will post a few if that is OK.  Independent Bottling Works from South McAlester, Okla. with clasped hands in great condition.  I am from McAlester and for a long time this was my ultimate goal of a bottle to get from there.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

One of my favorite picture hutches; Badger State Bottling Co. Watertown, Wisconsin showing a badger holding a bottle inside a diamond.  In mint condition so it a beautiful bottle.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

Might as well put some more on here.  My favorite western hutch. A. Large from Deadwood, S.D.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

A nice Indian Territory hutch from the small town of Calvin.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

There are two hutches from my hometown and I showed the one earlier as my first post.  This is the other; South McAlester Bottling Works South McAlester, Ind. Ter.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

Another nice picture hutch from Wisconsin (for some reason Wisconsin has some nice picture hutchinsons and drugstores) from Racine with Indians on it.  Brandenburg & Gloede Racine, Wis. with 2 Indians (one with headdress holding gun) and a teepee.  Stephen


----------



## stephengray

Have some more 'favorites' but will put them on later today.  Stephen


----------



## Tampa_Ken

Here is one of the few pictorial Hutch's to come out of Florida. A little Gator sitting on a log. FLA. BREW'G. CO / TAMPA, FLA. And no it was not filled with beer, the Brewery also had a soda bottling works.


----------



## stephengray

Always thought that was a great picture hutch.


----------



## nhpharm

I used to live in Tampa and that Tampa one with the alligator would attract a crowd at the St. Pete bottle show.  I believe there is an identical bottle but with a Baltimore Loop seal that is maybe a bit more common.


----------



## stephengray

Yes, I have seen more of the Baltimore loop ones, I think one is pictured earlier in this thread.  Have only seen about 3 of the true hutchinson style ones.


----------



## Tampa_Ken

Correct, there was also a Baltimore Loop Seal with the identical slug plate. There are actually 2 slug plate variants to this bottle. Very miner: one has a Dot after TAMPA and the other has a Comma. The gator's snoot is slightly different looking as well. All very scarce especially in mint condition. Mine has a large chip on a back heel.


----------



## stephengray

I wouldn't worry about the chip!  I'd take it in a heartbeat.  I have about 50 picture hutches right now and that one would be on top of the pile or close to it.  Was Tampa a lot smaller back then?  I always wonder why there are not more of those floating around.


----------



## Tampa_Ken

Tampa had a population of around 16,000 around the turn of the century. I was told that the Florida Brewing Co. (First brewery in Florida) was somehow told they could not use the Gator logo so they reverted to their standard slug plate version. These are very common today. If this is in deed true then its a shame because there would have been Gator bottles available for all us collectors.


----------



## Bottleworm

Hey Stephen you have any nice hutches from Illinois? Just curious!


----------



## stephengray

I used to have some great hutches from there but sold them.  Right after that I started collecting hutches with pictures on them and was wishing I had them back.  I only have a few right now, Chicago, Chicago, Waukegan, maybe North Chicago, Decatur maybe a couple of others.  The Decatur I found myself while hunting for bottles in Oklahoma City and for some reason it seems to be a unknown bottle.  Ahren's Bottling Works Decatur, Ill.  I know that I wrote you in the past about Illinois bottles, let me check my list real quick.  By the way, I collect all bottles from Waukegan.


----------



## Bottleworm

Yeah Decatur bottles are hard to find especially the hutches. I remember you saying that you collect bottles from there but I don't have any from there. I have very few pictorial hutches from Illinois unfortunately.


----------



## stephengray

Time to post a few more hutchinsons that are my favorites.  Not a real rare one but a very pretty hutch from J.N. Boise, Idaho. Stephen


----------



## stephengray

A nice older hutch that I dug in Waukegan. Chas. Morrison Benton Harbor, Mich. with picture of an anchor and paneled base. Stephen


----------



## stephengray

This hutch I dug also, it has nice embossing and picture of a crown.  Imperial Brewing & Bottling Co. Chicago.  Only hutch I have dug that had 'brewing' embossed on it. Stephen


----------



## hemihampton

stephengray said:
			
		

> A nice older hutch that I dug in Waukegan. Chas. Morrison Benton Harbor, Mich. with picture of an anchor and paneled base. Stephen



Since I collect Michigan hutches I like this one. Not sure if I have one or not. Also like any hutch that sez Brewing co. on it. Thanks for the pics. LEON.


----------



## stephengray

One final hutch to show.  Kroger Bros. Butte, Montana Territory.  Stephen


----------



## ACLbottles

hemihampton said:
			
		

> ACLbottles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one awhile ago... L. A. Fritz hutch from Victoria, Texas. Rated Rare on hutchbook and the only one from this bottler. The combination of semi-weak embossing and inside staining make this a difficult bottle to photograph...[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;663465&where=message&f=IMG_2058.JPG[/attachImg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that one could use a tumble. LEON.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd think that a tumble would help it out quite a bit.


----------



## ACLbottles

stephengray said:
			
		

> ACLbottles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my newest hutch: Joseph Engelke from Atlantic City, NJ. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;657639&where=message&f=IMG_1886.JPG[/attachImg]
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful hutch.  Never seen it before.  Thanks for posting it.  Stephen
Click to expand...

Thanks Stephen. You have some NICE bottles!


----------



## stephengray

Another great Hutchinson. Checotah Bottling Works Checotah, Indian Territory. Stephen


----------



## sandchip

That's a smoker, Stephen!


----------



## sw arkansas

guys I know of bottles that are so rare one may never find one to buy mint or otherwise. if you find one better buy it because you may never see another.


----------



## sw arkansas

Stephen-  nice Oklahoma hutches  . do you have any from Idabel or broken bow?


----------



## RICKJJ59W




----------



## sw arkansas

goodman66-   I would like to buy this bottle if you want to sell it. email  russellbrianarmer@yahoo.com


----------



## hemihampton

sw arkansas said:
			
		

> guys I know of bottles that are so rare one may never find one to buy mint or otherwise. if you find one better buy it because you may never see another.



And which ones are these?


----------



## sw arkansas

Michael  - Arkansas dose not have any colored hutches eather only one with a flower from magnolia. but beware of cooked bottles have no value.


----------



## hemihampton

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Another Monroe Bottle/Hutch. LEON.



 And Another Monroe Hutch. Riverside. LEON.


----------



## goodman1966

Brian (sw arkansas) what bottle are you talking about ?


----------



## stephengray

sw arkansas said:
			
		

> Stephen-  nice Oklahoma hutches  . do you have any from Idabel or broken bow?


Not at this time, used to have bottles from both towns but sold them. Sorry! Stephen


----------



## sandchip

That Riverside is nice.


----------



## stephengray

Here is a hutch from McCurtain, Indian Territory. Stephen


----------



## hemihampton

stephengray said:
			
		

> Here is a hutch from McCurtain, Indian Territory. Stephen



 Never heard of it, where is that? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Not sure if I posted this one. Just cleaned it so here's a cleaned Pic. Dug this one myself not long ago. LEON.


----------



## stephengray

hemihampton said:
			
		

> stephengray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hutch from McCurtain, Indian Territory. Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it, where is that? LEON. ×[h4]You[/h4]
Click to expand...

Leon, this is from a very small town in Oklahoma, in Haskell County.  Some of the Oklahoma hutches were found in an old cellar but the I.T. ones are scarce. Stephen


----------



## RIBottleguy

Well, I'm a little late for the party!  All of my favorite hutches are from RI, don't have any yet, but this one is on the top of my list.  Pretty much the rarest of the rare!


----------



## hemihampton

A new one I found in Construction site hole.


----------



## hemihampton

Found this one in same construction site hole. A variation not listed or pictured on Hutchbook until now. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Just picked this one up today. On my top 10 most wanted list. Tough one. LEON.


----------



## sandchip

Very unusual embossing for a hutch.  Glad you got ahold of it for your collection.


----------



## hemihampton

Updated pic after some light cleaning. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Another new Favorite. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce

Added this new hutchinson to the collection:*PERKIOMEN VALLEY BREWERY*
*GREEN LANE, PA*Plate mold about 7" tall and composed of flint glass.


----------



## ACLbottles

Okay here's another new hutch... Crystal Spray Mineral Water Co. from Gallipolis, Ohio. Rated Rare on hutchbook and the only one listed from Gallipolis. Embossed: "CRYSTAL SPRAY / MINERAL WATER CO. / GALLIPOLIS, O. / W. A. BEHELER".[attachment=IMG_2189.JPG] [attachment=IMG_2193.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton

A unlisted Wegener I picked up recently. LEON.


----------



## glass man

My fav.Hutch is long gone ..it was a quart lime green quart from PENN YAN  NEW YORK..At the time [1990] I had just gotten back into bottle collecting...quit  1980 [long story] before I only collected PATENT MEDS. so I thought the bottle was a beer blob top...I didn't know that  hutches came in quarts...I was walking into  my local bottle show and people were walking n front of me pulling bottles out of my box!!I had 35 dollars on the bottle and  RALPH VAN BROCKLIN ,who I barely knew said I will give you $30.pretty good profit [I THOUGHT] since I had paid $16..it was the first time I ever met JIM HOLST [maybe some of you know of him  from the med. books he has written] Jim walked by me and whispered "I WILL GIVE YOU $75" I knew then I had screwed up..but had already agreed the the 30 dollar deal..so it went for the $30.a few years later JIM told me  the buyer had be offered a mint  INDIAN QUEEN BITTERS for the bottle and had been turned down..THE IRONY IS I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED AN INDIAN QUEENS!! []I have a picture of it round here some where....JAMIE


----------



## hemihampton

Was it called Cavender & co? LEON.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie

JohnDeereMoxie said:
			
		

> Mine is the Moxie hutch, but I don't have one or a picture of one to post right now  Some day I'll own one.




WELL I FINALLY GOT ONE!!! Didn't take too long!   [attachment=1618502_1015258288...607650292616_n.jpg]


----------



## UncleBruce

*KALISPELL BREWING AND MALTING COMPANY*_Nice mug base hutchinson from the state of Montana.  
_This bottle is a lesson in patience.  I was contacted by the owner of this bottle.  At the time (November 2013) they were not looking to part with it.  I kept their contact information and then a few weeks ago I sent a message asking if they were needing any Christmas Cash as I was still interested in this hutch. Here it is, despite its rough looks I really like it and it is a welcome addition to my collection.


----------



## hemihampton

Nice, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## sandchip

I like the embossing on that old survivor.  Glad for ya, bro.


----------



## MuddyMO

Here's my favorite Hutch:

Carl Kehr 
Columbia, MO.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

What's in the tank--sorry, I love aquariums.


----------



## MuddyMO

(In reply to the tank)
In that tank, there is only a lonely Stiphodon sp., an Ancistro. sp., and a school of albino x-ray tetra (despite being prolific, they are quite rare in the fish hobby). There are a few neat plants in there, the crown jewel being a variegated Crypt. wendtii. That tank suffered ich recently, and they are the only (champions!) survivors...

There are tanks above and below, and 5 others. Each one keeps one separate strain of a high-class (or genetically altered) guppy, and different types of shrimp.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Well, :O  isn't that something.


----------



## Dean

Here are my favorite hutches.  Just take your pick! Dean


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Second shelf, a purple and a pink and further on one with a lion(?). Third shelf 1 and cobalt. Shelf four (bottom)--is that a camel? Is one with a flower, too??? Show them, please?


----------



## Bottleworm

Hey Dean any from Illinois? If so you think you could show them? Thanks! Looks like a lot of killers in that pic!


----------



## Dean

Here is a close-up of some you asked about and some others.
L-R  (1)  lion  (2)  camel  (3)  amethyst from Cripple Creek, Colorado  (4) 
Dean's  (5)  Marvell  "my name"  (6)  Magnolia blossom; the only city in Arkansas with a picture hutch  (7) Gloucester, NJ  upside-down plate

E N J O Y  Dean


----------



## Dean

Didn't get the picture!


----------



## Dean




----------



## hemihampton

I seen the first pic. Nice collection. How many do you have. Only seen a big red X for other pics. Any Michigan Hutches? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Dean

At the time of the first picture I had over 1000 different hutches, but I have down sized and have only about 300 now.   I'm having a problem posting a picture from my album.  I guess I just got lucky with the first picture.  Several of my hutches are on earlier threads as I haven't been posting after every thing changed.  My main collection is my state capital druggists.  I have all 50 capitals, D.C., and 6 territories with over half of them in a color other than clear.    I have several from Ill. but no Mich. left..   Thanks for the comments and perhaps someone will help with the pictures.   Dean


----------



## Dean

animals and name.jpg (file://DEAN-PC/Users/dean/Pictures/animals%20and%20name.jpg)


----------



## Dean

L-R  (1)  lion  (2)  camel  (3)  amethyst from Cripple Creek, Colorado  (4) 
Dean's  (5)  Marvell  "my name"  (6)  Magnolia blossom; the only city in Arkansas with a picture hutch  (7) Gloucester, NJ  upside-down plate

E N J O Y  Dean


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow, those are great!  Hey, second to the right of the big one on the bottom shelf, the amethyst one with the big wall of vertical text, that one wouldn't happen to be from Winnipeg would it?  And if it is any other Canadian ones there?


----------



## Dean

Yes, that one was a Blackwood from Winnipeg but has been sold.  I do have these from Canada:  all from Toronto except the center one from Mount Forest.


----------



## MuddyMO

Dean,
Awesome hutch collection! The upside down slug is great, and the Magnolia too. The camel looks nuked, I see it's a common alteration to hutches, namely.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow, that Mount Forest hutch is great.  Especially considering how small of a town Mount Forest is.  I didn't even know of its existence until looking it up just now.  Funny name for a place that doesn't have much in the way of either mountains or forests.


----------



## Dean

These are my favorites from ARKANSAS:Batesville Botting error,  Pine Bluff apple green as listed in Hutch Book, Brinkley (only paneled from Ark.)     Fayetteville, ArkanSAW spelling; Magnolia w/blossom (Ark. only city w/picture) and Little Rock most embossing from Ark.


----------



## Dean

Here are a couple different sized ambers: Minneapolis, Minn.  and Shamokin, Pa.


----------



## Dean

Bottleworm said:
			
		

> Hey Dean any from Illinois? If so you think you could show them? Thanks! Looks like a lot of killers in that pic!
> Thanks for the comments.  These are all that I have left and they are all from Chicago.Have a great day,Dean


----------



## Bottleworm

KILLER! Love the Lomax and those animals are amazing! Always wanted to start a collection of them but only managed to track one down with a animal on it from Chicago! Awesome collection and killer bottles!


----------



## hemihampton

Picked these 2 up for Christmas. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I've been to both areas. The first was via boat, the second automotive. Nice pieces. Any history you know of on them?


----------



## hemihampton

Don't know much about them. I just like to collect Michigan hutches. I know more about Detroit area bottles but only a little. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Fair enough. They're nice in any event. Congratulations on scoring them. How  many variations do you now have?


----------



## hemihampton

Not sure, never counted, most of them boxed up. I'm going to guess maybe 100 different Michigan hutches. 80 pints or smaller ones & approx 20 Quarts. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Dean

Sounds like a nice group of Mich, hutches.  The only ones that I have had were Norris cobalt from Detroit and the Lansing.Here are some more animal pictures from around the country.  Have a Very Happy New Year, Dean


----------



## hemihampton

I've dug probably 15 of the cobalt blue Norris hutches. 8 in one hole before. Nice looking bottle. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Heres a Pic of the Howe & Schultz I just dug up last weekend. LEON.


----------



## Dean

Nice hutches.  We don't have any cobalt hutches, just one cobalt blob soda that I don't have.  Dean


----------



## logueb

Coco Cola Hutch. Dug along with other hutches.[attachment=ala cola 001.JPG] [attachment=ala cola 002.JPG] [attachment=ala cola 004.JPG]


----------



## Dean

Way to go Bruce!  I wouldn't mind digging a few of those myself. Have a Very Happy New Year,Dean


----------



## hemihampton

Wow, Thats  a Killer Hutch, Always wanted to dig one. Doubt that will happen in Michigan but just may if I dig down at my Moms house in Alabama? LEON.


----------



## logueb

Thanks Dean and Leon. There is a long story about digging this hutch.  The State Highway was building an overpass over a railroad track. They were digging the footing for the overpass and uncovered a stash of bottles.  My brother was working in this town and he found out about the bottles.  We rushed there to find the highway department hauling off the dirt as fast as they dug it.  He followed the dump trucks and got permission for us to dig in the dirt they were dumping. There were hutches both local and other places.  I had three Brunswick, Ga. Coca Cola hutches but sold them.  Guess I'll never have another one, but that's the way it goes.Some say that this is an imitator of Coca Cola.  Some say that it is a misprint.  Two lawers from Chattagoona, Ten. obtained the bottling rights for everywhere except Miss. and Texas for $1, (which is reported that they forgot to pay). What ever it is, it's my favorite hutch.  Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Fort Wayne, Indiana Hutch: Listed as Rare in Hutchbook. Front: "FORT WAYNE / J.F. FREMION / BOTTLING WORKS" Base: "J. F. F. / 1 4 8 4 / 1" Back heel: "A. B. Co."  "1 4 8 4" has a ghostly twin embossed in the base as a mistake(?) Circa 1905. 
Story on how I got it is here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/So-excited-m669362.aspx As for how a rare Hutchinson got so far away from home as to land in a small antique store.... Who knows.


----------



## Dean

Here is an unusual shaped hutch that I call my Tee-Pee hutch and an Indian maiden.  Enjoy,  Dean


----------



## hemihampton

Hmmmmm, Never seen a Tee Pee Hutch. Interesting. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

There are several known styles.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Here are some from my hometown


----------



## hemihampton

Twin City from Laurium. A old ghost town in the U.P.  LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Both proprietor and town are familiar to me somewhere..... Very nice.


----------



## sandchip

That is badazz, Leon.  I like the embossing.


----------



## hemihampton

Some I had laying on Kitchen table today. Need some shelves for these got 100 Hutches I wanta display. LEON. P.S. Got a tip on a dump that has some unknown unlisted unpictured hutches in it. Can't waite till Spring.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Awesome!Be sure to show any Muskegon or Grand Haven ones for me, eh?


----------



## hemihampton

BUMP. Elson's from Ishpeming in Michigans U.P.  LEON.


----------



## sandchip

Nice'un.


----------



## hemihampton

Quart size with light SCA. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I like the Upper Peninsula on it. Is "SCA" Sun-Colored Amethyst??  As for mine...According to this, it's a Hutch: "A. LUDERS & CO. / MUSKEGON / MICH" Made by I. G. Co..My first local Hutch (only two known) and a rare one. What is unique about it, other than the obvious non-hutch shape/"transitional" top, is that the last word is not centered, but is instead moved right.  I'm somewhat wary of posting it here, for it shows signs of having a wire bail. I do not actually believe it is a Hutch and that the one in Hutchbook is not either.  This bottle, though, has caused some issues.... I'm still unsure of what the heck happened. Regardless, I'm highly pleased with it.  Light whittling, light staining, light aqua, little tiny pot-stone--it also has what looks like a small amount of rust on the base where the maker is embossed--and it's a bottle I never thought I'd own. Condition: 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## Dean

Here are two of my favorite hutches.   MY NAME!! Thanks,Dean


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Hutches or Bottles. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's my newest one: Diamond Bottling Works from Athens, Ohio. This bottle was unlisted on hutchbook.com, I just finished sending the information about it so it can be added. Enjoy![attachment=IMG_2316.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Nice to see they're still unlisted.


----------



## hemihampton

Those are the best kind, the unlisted ones. Congrats. LEON.   P.S. My unlisted A. Funkey was just added to hutch site last week.


----------



## ACLbottles

Found this one recently: Dowagiac Bottling Works from Dowagiac, Mich. This one is rated Rare on hutchbook. It's really an attractive bottle, with lots of tiny bubbles throughout and near mint. Any of you Michigan collectors ever heard of or own one of these?[attachment=IMG_2324.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Nope, and I love Michigan History. This town rarely pops up in research, though. GORGEOUS bottle.


----------



## ACLbottles

Thanks Spirit Bear. It's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Anything from Michigamee?


----------



## hemihampton

Anothe Hutch variation not pictured on Hutchbook site. Tough bottle. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> Found this one recently: Dowagiac Bottling Works from Dowagiac, Mich. This one is rated Rare on hutchbook. It's really an attractive bottle, with lots of tiny bubbles throughout and near mint. Any of you Michigan collectors ever heard of or own one of these?[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;673312&where=message&f=IMG_2324.JPG[/attachImg]



 Nice Hutch. I've heard of it, Not sure if I got one though. LEON.


----------



## kor

Here's my favorite. Sorry for the crappy pic but its still boxed up from the move and this is all I had.I dug one of these years ago but the embossing was really weak. Last year I found this one on ebay that was much nicer. Massillon is just a stones-throw away from where I grew up.[attachment=massillon.jpg]


----------



## sparrow75

Purchased a 32 Louisville hutch collection....this one is my favorite  [attachment=10988427_101526480...319139181545_n.jpg]


----------



## hemihampton

If that Hutch is green thats a nice color. Heres one of mine after a tumble. LEON.


----------



## Dean

This one is for the Jersey boys!!!  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

This one is for the Jersey boys!!!  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## Dean

Sorry for the double post.  First post didn't show up until after I made the second.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Kor, Sparrow, and Hemi, Dean: Great ones!Kor, that pic isn't bad. Sparrow-- that color!!! It came out so well, Leon! Dean, that's an amusing error-- the upside down part, not the common double-post.
I recall once someone had four posts accidentally. 
In my experience, it happens when you hit  more than once the button to post.


----------



## hemihampton

Another Favorite. LEON.


----------



## SaratogaSprings

My favorite Mississippi hutch. Noxapater Bottling Works


----------



## goodman1966

I was born in the Winston county hospital. I was actually the first baby born in Mississippi in 1966. January 1st, 6 minutes after Midnight.  I lived in Noxapater until I was 5. If you ever want to part with that one or have a duplicate please keep me in mind.  Mitch


----------



## SaratogaSprings

I sure will. It's a very rare bottle. The odds of me ever getting a duplicate are slim. Matter of fact, of the ones known out there, only one is fully intact. Mine is probably the 2nd best one known with just a small lip chip.


----------



## hemihampton

Ends up the latest G. NORRIS from Detroit Cobalt Blue Hutch I recently picked up at the Estate Auction is a Variation not Pictured on the Hutch Site & makes it the 7th different version of this bottle I have. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker

Awesome cobalt hutch!


----------



## hemihampton

Better Pics. LEON.


----------



## kor

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Better Pics. LEON.


WOW!


----------



## Dean

This Cripple Creek, CO, hutch was my first bottle after I went through my health issues several years ago; a gift from my wife's cousin.   It has led to these and many other bottles.  Enjoy, Dean


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Collection. LEON.


----------



## goodman1966

My new favorite. Only 1 listed on Hutchbook.
August J. Bogel  Shreveport La.[attachment=image(DO).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## hemihampton

Picked up a Eureka Hutch from Wyandotte to go with my Zaddock & others. Rough but tough. I only know of 2 Eureka's. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

I got this new hutch the other day, my first one from South Carolina. It's embossed Palmetto Brewery / Cramer / & / Kersten / Proprietors / Charleston, S. C. all in a circle slug plate. This is listed on hutchbook as a "transitional bottle", but it's not really shaped like a hutch. [attachment=IMG_2365.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton

I have 2 similar bottles shaped like that & they both had the Hutchinson Stopper still in them, The one I dug myself so I know nobody put it in there recently & legite. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Some more Hutches. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Some Cobalts.


----------



## hemihampton

A Very Rare Michigan Hutch I picked up recently. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

After light Tumble. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

Nice one!


----------



## hemihampton

Another New Addition. Dug this one recently & upgraded my broken top one. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Very nice, Leon. I just discovered two unlisted-- as in brand, as there were a few unlisted shades of one-- Muskegon Hutches today. I'm  standing there, staring and asking to pick them up to verify that they were Hutches. They were.


----------



## hemihampton

Post a pic of the 2? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I am going to photograph the collection of the man with the Hutches-- in about 15 hours.I'm not going to photograph it all... way too extensive, and there are photographs of many already out there.... but I'll include those ones and other unphotographed ones.He has so many that I've never heard of.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Leon, Muskegon hutches: http://hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=&Manufacturer=&City=Muskegon&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=MI&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=United+States&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes  Here are a few bottles to show: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not even listed as having a Hutch. In case you couldn't see the stopper... The base is embossed with the glassmaker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Green-tint not even listed as variation of color. Aqua-blue is listed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, Leon: Please tell Ron Fowler this from Robert:"I told you that I had evidence of my own to support that it never took a Hutch spring-stopper. I have no idea what made you go so cruel other than the possibility that your information was not correct, so here is evidence to support that my evidence was correct: An A. Luders & Co. "Hutch" from Muskegon with original bail. Where is your spring-stopper now? I will await an apology from you for your very unkind words. If I don't get one, you're definitely not a real man."Also send him the link and pic above which is on the "Hutch" in question.  Now maybe we can have it removed from his list. Even my local museum with its several examples didn't have one with a spring-stopper. This man has a few of this bottle.  I don't know why, but it went from discussion (on email, on which he blocked me for telling him how I didn't appreciate his cruelties and how I hope that this isn't how he normally treats people) on different sizes of spring-stopper and that I...1. couldn't find one with a stopper,2. couldn't get a stopper to work in mine,3. couldn't find anyone with a hutch-stopper in their example... (thus also killing their "rarity" as I can locate around 11 examples) and he began insulting me heavily and being a complete and total jerk. I now think of him a Ron "Foul-mouth" Fowler. LOL. Yes, I am complaining, for I've kept silent far too long when truth should be known on people's real character.  I had even given him a very good picture of one Hutch to put up on his site.  I don't think I've told any collector except one local collector about Ron Fowler of Hutchbook and his being such an ****. Maybe 3 people before today had known? It's been months.  Today I took 149 pictures of a few thousand local bottles. I didn't have time to do them well as I had much work to do with the owner. So pardon the glare and angled camera.


----------



## andy volkerts

Wow Robert, No hutch type stopper, is it still a hutch??? I would think not, but it is the right shape. maybe a wannabe hutch[]......Good research work on this bottle!!.........Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon

He (Ron) told me that it was a "transition" style. But it looks to me more like a typical 1870s squat as is suggested by others I've talked to on my own example. If I recall, they're circa-1873. Didn't hutches come out a bit later-- circa-1878 or so?  And the only rare one in the Muskegon list is the City Bottling one, as he (today's featured collector for Muskegon) seems to have only one of those as it is. His collection is so amazing that it overwhelmed me with numbers and quality. He has entire color-runs of thought-to-be-rare bottles:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, my pictures suck-- about half from today did-- but I can fix that next time.


----------



## andy volkerts

Okay so squat it is[].......Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I'm beginning to hijack this thread. My apologies.


----------



## andy volkerts

I dunno about that you posted some pretty darned good pics of Hutches........


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Thanks for the compliment, but the mirrors behind all of the bottles were distorting how the images came out, so there was strike one.Strike two was that there was uneven shadowing, so I had to use flash. Strike three was that flash causes glare-- and also flashback from mirrors. LOL.  I don't want to be responsible for damage, so I left most up on shelves but carefully took down select bottles to photograph quickly as I had little time to do it.I would need 2 and a 1/2 hours to do it how I wanted but did about 150 photos in an hour. There were also boxes covering the floor, so I had to work around them:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Another angled picture in which you can read almost nothing. I took it as one of the final to show why my shots were coming out poorly. To my right were another several boxes. Also, there were a few to my left and some stacked-up boxes behind me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ My collection is not the size of even one of these custom-built systems. ^He's been collecting since around 1992.


----------



## hemihampton

SO, Who are you mad at me or Ron? Why are you mad at me? Why you blowing a Gasket? Is that Steven DeBoodes collection? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Yeah say apology for unkind words, I went back & read the old post & all I did was compliment you on your nice bottles, Did not have any unkind words so don't know what your talking about there? LEON. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/From-the-Grand-Rapids-Bottle-Show-2015-m672686.aspx?high=Luders+Muskegon


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Hemi, I'm asking you to tell Ron Fowler what I have in quotations.I'd tell him myself, but Ron has me blocked. LOL You're a great guy. You were the first person to stand up for me when one member here became quite mean just because he misinterpreted a harmless sentence. That member is the only one on my Blocked list as he just wouldn't shut up on it. Also, I'm not blowing a gasket: It's just that my stress-levels are so high that I'm done with keeping silent on things and about to be done pretending for everyone that I'm actually happy. There are only two places on the forum where people could begin to see just how unhappy I am. I just keep silent to not bother other people or make them think that I'm so whiney idiot. We all have our own problems. Most of us keep quiet on just how severe they are. Most of us never even make mention. And most of us hide just how damaging it all is. Steven is in Grand Rapids. I've not viewed his collection yet.I don't know if the man whose collection this is would like his name posted on it, but this collection is in Muskegon and is predominantly Muskegon and Nationals.I've been helping the owner of the collection lately with lots of things and will continue tomorrow and next week.


----------



## hemihampton

I don't want to get involved or dragged into any disputes or disagreements you have with Ron. I like Ron & he's always been very cool to me. I don't know enough about that Luders or bottles to argue about them. I just dig them & collect them. Yeah, I like to know what ever I can find out about them also. LEON.


----------



## LfaithR

Pennsylvania


----------



## Alaskanbottledigger

Found this bad boy!!


----------



## hemihampton

Alaskanbottledigger said:
			
		

> Found this bad boy!!



Nice bottle. I know your digging buddy Daniel from the beer can site, I told him to let me know if he finds any hutches or Apex cones. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's another one: Howell & Fox from Knoxville, Tennessee with a nice picture of an eagle with a shield. This one is rated rare on hutchbook.[attachment=IMG_2388.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton

Thats a cool looking bottle with the Eagle, Reminds me of my Phoenix beer with Eagle. LEON.


----------



## Alaskanbottledigger

ACLbottles said:
			
		

> Here's another one: Howell & Fox from Knoxville, Tennessee with a nice picture of an eagle with a shield. This one is rated rare on hutchbook.
> [attachment=IMG_2388.JPG]


 hey mine too!  My bottle got listed on the page. Taylor


----------



## Bottleworm

Here is my eagle hutch from Chicago. There is also a quart hutch of this bottle. This is my 2nd favorite hutch from Chicago that I own. [attachment=IMG_2164.JPG] 





			
				ACLbottles said:
			
		

> Here's another one: Howell & Fox from Knoxville, Tennessee with a nice picture of an eagle with a shield. This one is rated rare on hutchbook.[attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;680201&where=message&f=IMG_2388.JPG[/attachImg]


----------



## hemihampton

Rare C.O.D. Hutch from Jackson Michigan. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Figured I'd bump this old post up before it disappears. LEON. P.S. Notice the mispelled Ypsilanti.


----------



## hemihampton

Another thread BUMP & another Hutch I picked up. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

I like that one.


----------



## hemihampton

Another new Favorite. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Figured I'd ressurect this old thread with my new Favorite Hutch. Gotta cool pic of a Lion on it. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf

Very cool. I have one with a lion but it's from Ohio.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Only one known so far.


----------



## hemihampton

Is that from Watertown New York?


----------



## bottlediggingcop

This is my favorite New Orleans Hutch.  It's the only Hutch to come in Cobalt blue in New Orleans which makes it incredibly rare.  The rest of the CCS&M's come aqua or clear.  This one had a star crack on the rear shoulder and still sold for $800 the day it was dug.  I have no idea how much Catfish got for it when he sold his collection though...


----------



## hemihampton

Another tough Hutch I picked up. Only one known to exist that I know of. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

No new post to this thread for over a year. Bummer. A new one I picked up recently. Anybody else have any? LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker

Cool one, Leon! 
I don't have that many Hutches, but I'll play... 
The National Bottling Works. 1628 S. 8th St. Philadelphia.


----------



## nhpharm

Here's mine (at least for now).  H. Cortes & Co. Houston, Tex.  TX0395.5 on the Hutchbook.com website and the only example reported.  H. Cortes expanded from Galveston to Houston and Brenham but the Houston expansion was very short lived.  There are three known variations of his Houston bottles, but only damaged examples are known of two of these variations.  These are very early Hutch sodas and date to around 1880.


----------



## nhpharm

If this had been remotely intact, this probably would have taken the top spot for me.  TX0312.5 on Hutchbook.com.  Ron cleaned up the photo a bit, but this is what it actually looks like.  I know of no intact examples.


----------



## hemihampton

Cool, nice bottles. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

BUMP, Good old thread/post. why did it die????????? LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector

hemihampton said:


> Another thread BUMP & another Hutch I picked up. LEON.



Love these salesman samples too.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> BUMP, Good old thread/post. why did it die????????? LEON.View attachment 222579View attachment 222580View attachment 222581View attachment 222582


Good threads never die.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is one of my favorite local hutchinson. It is very wordy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

This song reminds me of this Post/Thread.

Foo Fighters - Let It Die [LIVE] Good Quality - YouTube


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> This song reminds me of this Post/Thread.
> 
> Foo Fighters - Let It Die [LIVE] Good Quality - YouTube


Thats the Wm T. Allen. Nice hutch. "Live and let live" slogan.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Stevers

I dug this bottle in Alabama. This company went on to bottle Coke in straight side bottles.


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Bottle. Real Clean too. Was it Tumbled or found like that? LEON.


----------



## bottles_inc

Figured I'd add to the historical record. A Patchogue Bottling Co hutch + it's obscure brother


----------



## hemihampton

BUMP.


----------

